# Hannity Refugee



## JenyEliza

Hola all....been referred here by other Hannity refugees.  

Just logged on to Hannity after being out of pocket for the day and found I am banned (again).  I love the stealth/drive by bannings that the mods there have become so fond of.  Used to be they'd give you a chance to respond to a complaint in the Mod forum---not anymore.  They try, convict and execute you in absentia.  No explanation.  No defense.

I still have NO IDEA what I did wrong or who I ticked off.  Didn't even see the complaint.  Just logged on and got the "you are banned" and "when ban will be lifted:  never" message.  Nice stuff! (NOT).

So....thought I'd try this board out to see if the environment were a bit better.  Hate being a newbie, but que cera cera.

So hello to all here.  I hope I recognize some familar faces.  I've been told I would.

Jeny


----------



## Diuretic

Welcome JenyE - it is possible to get banned here but by jingo you have to really work at it!


----------



## JenyEliza

Diuretic said:


> Welcome JenyE - it is possible to get banned here but by jingo you have to really work at it!




Getting banned isn't difficult for me.   All I have to do is be me and express my heartfelt opinions.  BOOM.....the ban drops on me.  LOL.

OH well....I made it to almost 30k posts there.  Maybe I'll manage that here too?

Although, I don't know.  I"ve been looking around and some of my (former) liberal nemesis (nemesi for plural?) live here.  Not sure I wanna take my BP up that high.  

Thanks for the welcome though!  Appreciate it.


----------



## JW Frogen

How pathetic is it that a major media forum bans people?

The guy has a megaphone the size of Moby's dick but still instructs his poxy forum to ban dissent rather than use it as a lab for new ideas!

Is it a requirement that one be a complete charlaton-idiot to work in the media?


----------



## JenyEliza

JW Frogen said:


> How pathetic is it that a major media forum bans people?
> 
> The guy has a megaphone the size of Moby's dick but still instructs his poxy forum to ban dissent rather than use it as a lab for new ideas!
> 
> Is it a requirement that one be a complete charlaton-idiot to work in the media?



I don't know about banning dissent.....I'm a Hannity style conservative.

The Mods there just don't like me....never have because I speak my mind and piss people off (mostly libbies who whine about me in the TTTM forum).  So they're (Mods) always looking for new and creative ways to kill me off.

The drive-by banning thing has become big over there of late.  I have NO clue what I did, who reported me, who I pissed off, or which Mod banned me.  I never even saw the complaint.  They just banned me.

Lovely stuff and great representation of Hannity.  Kill off your long time (since 2004) CONSERVATIVE POSTERS.....just what Obammy and his pals want I guess.

See.....there I go again speaking my mind.


----------



## Sidestreamer

OMGOMGOMG ZOMFG IT'S Jeny!

BTW, the thought that "libbies" are getting pissed off by you and that's what's driving the mods to off you will get a bucket of lmfao's from me. I mean really the libs are taking over? You really believe that shit?

Nonetheless, welcome, beer is in the fridge, the pile of blow is in front of you, the weed's next to the blow and the ho is in the trunk.


----------



## JW Frogen

Most media, left or right, is not about a Socratic examination or exchange of ideas, it is about selling their personal brand of hysteria, that hysteria which sells their polled demographic.

Thought, exchange, real human interaction is rarely considered, it does not sell.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sidestreamer said:


> OMGOMGOMG ZOMFG IT'S Jeny!



Ayup....it's me.  In the (mega)byte.  

What does ZOMFG mean?


----------



## Diuretic

You can sound off here without fear.  Posters who are banned are generally banned because of persistent breaches, not letting off a bit of steam.  You'll find your level I would think.  Just hop in and have an opinion.


----------



## JenyEliza

JW Frogen said:


> Most media, left or right, is not about a Socratic examination or exchange of ideas, it is about selling their personal brand of hysteria, that hysteria which sells their polled demographic.
> 
> Thought, exchange, real human interaction is rarely considered, it does not sell.



Uhm.  Ok.  

I just took a muscle relaxer for my sore back (me and my kids just moved from the flood zone in GA), not to mention the time change is screwing with my head and sleep pattern seriously, so I'm not sure what to make of what you just said.

But....since you said it so nicely, I'll just agree.  Is that OK with you?


----------



## Sidestreamer

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGOMGOMG ZOMFG IT'S Jeny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayup....it's me.  In the (mega)byte.
> 
> What does ZOMFG mean?
Click to expand...


It's like "oh my fucking god," only it's a lot stronger, more emphasis, so much, it must start with a Z, as in "zoinks!" or something like that.


----------



## KittenKoder

Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:

JK  Welcome to the fray.


----------



## JenyEliza

Diuretic said:


> You can sound off here without fear.  Posters who are banned are *generally banned because of persistent breaches*, not letting off a bit of steam.  You'll find your level I would think.  *Just hop in and have an opinion*.



That's a dangerous bit of advice there.  Careful what you ask for---you just might get it.

I'm persistent when I breach.  Just ask any of the others from that other place.  They'll tell ya.  

But....I'll give it a go until I'm given a cease and desist!


----------



## Sidestreamer

KittenKoder said:


> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.



Fuck you, we're taking over, deal with it.

(just demonstrating to Jeny how much we can get away with stuff, lol)


----------



## JenyEliza

KittenKoder said:


> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.



You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.  

More posters here is only a good thing, right?  

PS...thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Sidestreamer

JenyEliza said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.
> 
> More posters here is only a good thing, right?
> 
> PS...thanks for the welcome!
Click to expand...


Long story short, you have a few xenophobes here. You can blame Malcontent and JenT for this.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sidestreamer said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, we're taking over, deal with it.
> 
> (just demonstrating to Jeny how much we can get away with stuff, lol)
Click to expand...


We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?    

I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....

Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?


----------



## Modbert

JenyEliza said:


> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> *I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....*
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?



Just a Protip of sorts, some don't take too kindly to people continuing feuds over here from Hannity. We had a huge problem with that a little while back.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sidestreamer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.
> 
> More posters here is only a good thing, right?
> 
> PS...thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Long story short, you have a few xenophobes here. You can blame Malcontent and JenT for this.
Click to expand...


There are people who don't like Xena?  I always got along with her pretty good.  

What did Mal do wrong....and this JenT I think I will like.  Great name and all.


----------



## KittenKoder

JenyEliza said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.
> 
> More posters here is only a good thing, right?
> 
> PS...thanks for the welcome!
Click to expand...


As you can see from Sidestreamer being here ... still ...  we tolerate quite a bit. I for one am a strong believer in freedom of speech, no matter how much I disagree with you, or even if I think you are an idiot, you still have the right to piss me off ...  You'll find most posters and mods on here likt that.


----------



## KittenKoder

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.
> 
> More posters here is only a good thing, right?
> 
> PS...thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, you have a few xenophobes here. You can blame Malcontent and JenT for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people who don't like Xena?  I always got along with her pretty good.
> 
> What did Mal do wrong....and this JenT I think I will like.  Great name and all.
Click to expand...


Does every thread have to turn into an "about Mal" thread now? 

That's what.


----------



## JenyEliza

Dogbert said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> *I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....*
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Protip of sorts, some don't take too kindly to people continuing feuds over here from Hannity. We had a huge problem with that a little while back.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the advice....and I understand.

I'm not here looking for feuds.  Just a new posting home since Hannity decided to do a driveby banning of me tonight.  That's all.

In fact, after I saw a few names I've gone round and round with, I thought about leaving for the very fact I don't want or need to deal with old feuds and that nonsense.  Then decided I'll stick around and see how things play out.


----------



## Sidestreamer

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, we're taking over, deal with it.
> 
> (just demonstrating to Jeny how much we can get away with stuff, lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
Click to expand...


You can tell any of us to go fuck ourselves, to jump off a bridge and die, to get fucked... you can call people fags, *******, whops, spics, *****, hobos or even worse things like neocons... I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...


----------



## JenyEliza

KittenKoder said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.
> 
> More posters here is only a good thing, right?
> 
> PS...thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can see from Sidestreamer being here ... still ...  we tolerate quite a bit. I for one am a strong believer in freedom of speech, no matter how much I disagree with you, or even if I think you are an idiot, you still have the right to piss me off ...  You'll find most posters and mods on here likt that.
Click to expand...


Very cool!


----------



## JenyEliza

KittenKoder said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, you have a few xenophobes here. You can blame Malcontent and JenT for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who don't like Xena?  I always got along with her pretty good.
> 
> What did Mal do wrong....and this JenT I think I will like.  Great name and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does every thread have to turn into an "about Mal" thread now?
> 
> That's what.
Click to expand...


ROFLMFAOPIMP!  Too fucking funny!

Mal would *just love* the threads to ALL be about him.  Wouldn't he?


----------



## Sidestreamer

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.
> 
> More posters here is only a good thing, right?
> 
> PS...thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, you have a few xenophobes here. You can blame Malcontent and JenT for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people who don't like Xena?  I always got along with her pretty good.
> 
> What did Mal do wrong....and this JenT I think I will like.  Great name and all.
Click to expand...


Xena doesn't post here as far as I know and I wasn't talking about her. I said people here are xenophobes, as in they hate "foreigners" who came here from the hannity and to a lesser extent the MSNBC boards.


----------



## JW Frogen

JenyEliza said:


> But....since you said it so nicely, I'll just agree.  Is that OK with you?




All you really have to do is just lie back and I will do the rest.

That is the way I like it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Sidestreamer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, we're taking over, deal with it.
> 
> (just demonstrating to Jeny how much we can get away with stuff, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can tell any of us to go fuck ourselves, to jump off a bridge and die, to get fucked... you can call people fags, *********, whops, spics, *******, hobos or even worse things like neocons... I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...
Click to expand...


The two bolded ones can get you into a bit of trouble, one because we have to, the other because it gets over used sometimes.  However, there are exceptions to those rules, one is if discussing the word itself, the other is sometimes it slides in the Flame Zone.


----------



## Sidestreamer

JenyEliza said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who don't like Xena?  I always got along with her pretty good.
> 
> What did Mal do wrong....and this JenT I think I will like.  Great name and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does every thread have to turn into an "about Mal" thread now?
> 
> That's what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAOPIMP!  Too fucking funny!
> 
> Mal would *just love* the threads to ALL be about him.  Wouldn't he?
Click to expand...



He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sidestreamer said:


> Fuck you, we're taking over, deal with it.
> 
> (just demonstrating to Jeny how much we can get away with stuff, lol)



We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?    

I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....

Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?  [/QUOTE]



Sidestreamer said:


> You can tell any of us to go fuck ourselves, to jump off a bridge and die, to get fucked... you can call people fags, *******, whops, spics, *****, hobos or even worse things like neocon...



Reminds me of the scene in "Ferris Bueller's Day off when Edie McClurg (school secretary) is listing all the different "groups" in the high school.  LOL.  



			
				Sidestreamer said:
			
		

> I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...



That sounds quite fair to me.....except the part about saying my mother sucks.  ONLY I can say that....not even my kids are allowed.  But....fact is.....MY MOTHER SUCKS.  Dammit.  There, I said it.


----------



## KittenKoder

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, we're taking over, deal with it.
> 
> (just demonstrating to Jeny how much we can get away with stuff, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell any of us to go fuck ourselves, to jump off a bridge and die, to get fucked... you can call people fags, *******, whops, spics, *****, hobos or even worse things like neocon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the scene in "Ferris Bueller's Day off when Edie McClurg (school secretary) is listing all the different "groups" in the high school.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds quite fair to me.....except the part about saying my mother sucks.  ONLY I can say that....not even my kids are allowed.  But....fact is.....MY MOTHER SUCKS.  Dammit.  There, I said it.
Click to expand...


Quick note, we have a rule of not attacking other members family members .. however there is an exception to that rule, if the poster brings up their family in a post you can comment on them (on topic) in that same thread.


----------



## Sidestreamer

KittenKoder said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell any of us to go fuck ourselves, to jump off a bridge and die, to get fucked... you can call people fags, *********, whops, spics, *******, hobos or even worse things like neocons... I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two bolded ones can get you into a bit of trouble, one because we have to, the other because it gets over used sometimes.  However, there are exceptions to those rules, one is if discussing the word itself, the other is sometimes it slides in the Flame Zone.
Click to expand...


Ah ok... I stand corrected.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sidestreamer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does every thread have to turn into an "about Mal" thread now?
> 
> That's what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAOPIMP!  Too fucking funny!
> 
> Mal would *just love* the threads to ALL be about him.  Wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.
Click to expand...


Careful....Mal's my friend.  I like him.  We get along.  

Don't be dissin my pal, pal!


----------



## JW Frogen

jenyeliza said:


> that sounds quite fair to me.....except the part about saying my mother sucks.  Only i can say that....not even my kids are allowed.  But....fact is.....my mother sucks.  Dammit.  There, i said it.



lmaof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sidestreamer

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAOPIMP!  Too fucking funny!
> 
> Mal would *just love* the threads to ALL be about him.  Wouldn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful....Mal's my friend.  I like him.  We get along.
> 
> Don't be dissin my pal, pal!
Click to expand...


He's an asshole. I'm not going to feign respecting people like him.


----------



## JenyEliza

KittenKoder said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the scene in "Ferris Bueller's Day off when Edie McClurg (school secretary) is listing all the different "groups" in the high school.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds quite fair to me.....except the part about saying my mother sucks.  ONLY I can say that....not even my kids are allowed.  But....fact is.....MY MOTHER SUCKS.  Dammit.  There, I said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick note, we have a rule of not attacking other members family members .. however there is an exception to that rule, if the poster brings up their family in a post you can comment on them (on topic) in that same thread.
Click to expand...



THat's cool.  I have a hard time keeping my yap shut about my kids, so I'll just have to remember to do that because I don't take kindly to anyone attacking my kids (who don't and won't be posting here).  Not fair to attack them if they can't defend themselves....besides, they're only 14 they shouldn't have to put up with that crap.  So.....I'll just try to forget I got kids when I'm on the board.


----------



## JW Frogen

Sidestreamer said:


> He's an asshole. I'm not going to feign respecting people like him.



The art of feigning is under-rated.

A good stiff one, (a drink that is) always helps.

It is remarkable how much the world of ape-men who believe they are actually the center of the Universe love feigning.

It is so easy to feign those who have "formal" education and so  think they are intelligent rather than those who live, and learn, so beware, the feign does not work everywhere.

Try it, you might like it.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sidestreamer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful....Mal's my friend.  I like him.  We get along.
> 
> Don't be dissin my pal, pal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an asshole. I'm not going to feign respecting people like him.
Click to expand...


Ok.  If it makes you feel better.

I'm not gonna feign disliking someone I don't dislike.  K?


----------



## xotoxi

Jeny...watch this:

*SEAN HANNITY LIKES TO HAVE OLLIE NORTH LICK THE SWEAT OFF HIS BALLS.*

I guarantee you that I will be here tomorrow.

Welcome.  I am xotoxi.


----------



## JenyEliza

xotoxi said:


> Jeny...watch this:
> 
> *SEAN HANNITY LIKES TO HAVE OLLIE NORTH LICK THE SWEAT OFF HIS BALLS.*
> 
> I guarantee you that I will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Welcome.  I am xotoxi.



LOL!  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## chanel

This place is great Jen.  Welcome.


----------



## JenyEliza

chanel said:


> This place is great Jen.  Welcome.



Thanks for the welcome, Chanel.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> Jeny...watch this:
> 
> *SEAN HANNITY LIKES TO HAVE OLLIE NORTH LICK THE SWEAT OFF HIS BALLS.*
> 
> I guarantee you that I will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Welcome.  I am xotoxi.



Your new Avatar is the strangest yet Xotoxi.


----------



## KittenKoder

If you are in a bad mood ... go to the Flame Zone ... you can pretty much vent almost anything there.  Just try ... try hard (it's almost impossible not to slip up a bit) ... not to flame in other threads.


----------



## JenyEliza

KittenKoder said:


> If you are in a bad mood ... go to the Flame Zone ... you can pretty much vent almost anything there.  Just try ... try hard (it's almost impossible not to slip up a bit) ... not to flame in other threads.



Absolutely, I'll try my best to behave.  

If I am really in a rotten mood, I try not to even go near my computer.  Didn't work too well for me Saturday.  Stayed off all day, but logged on at 3 am and found out I was banned somewhere else.  Neato.  

I'll definitely go to the Flame Zone if the need should arise.


----------



## mal

I was going to Start on of these 4u, but it Appears it Exists...

Welcome to the Neverland Ranch, Jeny... 



peace...


----------



## mal

JenyEliza said:


> Hola all....been referred here by other Hannity refugees.
> 
> Just logged on to Hannity after being out of pocket for the day and found I am banned (again).  I love the stealth/drive by bannings that the mods there have become so fond of.  Used to be they'd give you a chance to respond to a complaint in the Mod forum---not anymore.  They try, convict and execute you in absentia.  No explanation.  No defense.
> 
> I still have NO IDEA what I did wrong or who I ticked off.  Didn't even see the complaint.  Just logged on and got the "you are banned" and "when ban will be lifted:  never" message.  Nice stuff! (NOT).
> 
> So....thought I'd try this board out to see if the environment were a bit better.  Hate being a newbie, but que cera cera.
> 
> So hello to all here.  I hope I recognize some familar faces.  I've been told I would.
> 
> Jeny



_"that's bothersome....but what's worse is the mother ____ phrase she used.
She knows better...been here WAY long enough to know better.
She's banned."_



Watch this, Jeny...

*Motherfucker.*

Don't Worry about getting Banned here for Cursing...

Hell, don't Worry about getting Banned her for Calling it the "Black House" either. 

You have Entered Thunderdome, Darlin'...

It gets... Messy here.

Get Ready.



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Welcome to the USMB.

Jeny.


----------



## Emma

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, we're taking over, deal with it.
> 
> (just demonstrating to Jeny how much we can get away with stuff, lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
Click to expand...

Fuck yeah. 

Welcome.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## strollingbones

JenyEliza said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAOPIMP!  Too fucking funny!
> 
> Mal would *just love* the threads to ALL be about him.  Wouldn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful....Mal's my friend.  I like him.  We get along.
> 
> Don't be dissin my pal, pal!
Click to expand...



*kicks dirt on midnight, kicks more dirt on midnight*

welcome ...is there anyone left at that hannity board?  i understand the board is ran strickly due to fears that anything posted t here could come back and haunt the hannity?

i dont think gunny gives a flying fuck about anyone or anything haunting him....maybe he should be more concerned with hexs...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful....Mal's my friend.  I like him.  We get along.
> 
> Don't be dissin my pal, pal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> **kicks dirt on midnight, kicks more dirt on midnight**
> 
> welcome ...is there anyone left at that hannity board?  i understand the board is ran strickly due to fears that anything posted t here could come back and haunt the hannity?
> 
> i dont think gunny gives a flying fuck about anyone or anything haunting him....maybe he should be more concerned with hexs...
Click to expand...

Not the driod you're looking for, this time.


----------



## strollingbones

KittenKoder said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can say the dreaded (and formerly) bannable F-Bomb here?
> 
> I think I might like this place....I probably can even put up with a few of the libbies I went round and round with over there who are now over here.  Whaddya know.....
> 
> Can you tell someone to get a nice cup of STFU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell any of us to go fuck ourselves, to jump off a bridge and die, to get fucked... you can call people fags, *********, whops, spics, *******, hobos or even worse things like neocons... I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two bolded ones can get you into a bit of trouble, one because we have to, the other because it gets over used sometimes.  However, there are exceptions to those rules, one is if discussing the word itself, the other is sometimes it slides in the Flame Zone.
Click to expand...


since when...i didnt get that memo....is it the calling of the words ....or the general use of the words...****** and ****....are they now censured?


----------



## RadiomanATL

That Hannity board is filled with a bunch of cocksmoking, mutha-fuckin, peanutbutter twat, nazi douchebag mods.



There. That should get me banned before I sign up.


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell any of us to go fuck ourselves, to jump off a bridge and die, to get fucked... you can call people fags, *********, whops, spics, *******, hobos or even worse things like neocons... I just can't invoke your family unless you bring them up first, in which case I can even tell you your mother sucks. Oh, and threats of violence or offering bounties for people to dig up your personal information isn't tolerated, as one member found out not too long ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two bolded ones can get you into a bit of trouble, one because we have to, the other because it gets over used sometimes.  However, there are exceptions to those rules, one is if discussing the word itself, the other is sometimes it slides in the Flame Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since when...i didnt get that memo....is it the calling of the words ....or the general use of the words...****** and ****....are they now censured?
Click to expand...


I think it depends on the context. 

I mean, if you say "I'd like to lap up Scarlett Johansen's ****", that's probably allowed. But if you keep calling someone a **** over and over over and over that goes a bit over the line.

I don't use the udder werd.


By the way Scarlett....call me. 8 inch tongue. I swear.


----------



## Emma




----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> That Hannity board is filled with a bunch of cocksmoking, mutha-fuckin, peanutbutter twat, nazi douchebag mods.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That should get me banned before I sign up.


Actually, they are all longtime web friends of mine. They are no different than the Moderators here -- just good people volunteering their time doing a difficult and mostly thankless job. They have the added headache of protecting the name.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hannity board is filled with a bunch of cocksmoking, mutha-fuckin, peanutbutter twat, nazi douchebag mods.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That should get me banned before I sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are all longtime web friends of mine. They are no different than the Moderators here -- just good people volunteering their time doing a difficult and mostly thankless job. They have the added headache of protecting the name.
Click to expand...


Shhhh....I'm trying to get banned without even being a member...Yer ruining the experiment.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hannity board is filled with a bunch of cocksmoking, mutha-fuckin, peanutbutter twat, nazi douchebag mods.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That should get me banned before I sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are all longtime web friends of mine. They are no different than the Moderators here -- just good people volunteering their time doing a difficult and mostly thankless job. They have the added headache of protecting the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh....I'm trying to get banned without even being a member...Yer ruining the experiment.
Click to expand...

Psssst.... I knew you were being facetious.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are all longtime web friends of mine. They are no different than the Moderators here -- just good people volunteering their time doing a difficult and mostly thankless job. They have the added headache of protecting the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh....I'm trying to get banned without even being a member...Yer ruining the experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psssst.... I knew you were being facetious.
Click to expand...


Although if you know them, can you ask them to ban the screen-name RadiomanATL?

This would be f-in hilarious.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Hold on.....


Scarlett is calling...


----------



## bodecea

I predict lots of fun with this one.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh....I'm trying to get banned without even being a member...Yer ruining the experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst.... I knew you were being facetious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although if you know them, can you ask them to ban the screen-name RadiomanATL?
> 
> This would be f-in hilarious.
Click to expand...

No.

It's hard enough keeping MY screenname over there from getting banned!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

bodecea said:


> I predict lots of fun with this one.


Good morning Bod!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst.... I knew you were being facetious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if you know them, can you ask them to ban the screen-name RadiomanATL?
> 
> This would be f-in hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> It's hard enough keeping MY screenname over there from getting banned!
Click to expand...


Shit, 

Well can I get a board e-mail addy to ask to be banned?


----------



## Si modo

Welcome!


----------



## random3434

JenyEliza said:


> THat's cool.  I have a hard time keeping my yap shut about my kids, so I'll just have to remember to do that because I don't take kindly to anyone attacking my kids (who don't and won't be posting here).  Not fair to attack them if they can't defend themselves....besides, they're only 14 they shouldn't have to put up with that crap.  So.....I'll just try to forget I got kids when I'm on the board.





You can talk about your kids, a bunch of us do all the time. I have a 14 yo daughter, so I bet you and I will have a LOT to talk about! 

I just make sure I talk about her on the "friendly" threads, not the political ones where someone who may not agree with your politics would say something about them. But it's only the lowest of low lifes who would flame someones kid, right?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JenyEliza said:


> Hola all....been referred here by other Hannity refugees.
> 
> Just logged on to Hannity after being out of pocket for the day and found I am banned (again).  I love the stealth/drive by bannings that the mods there have become so fond of.  Used to be they'd give you a chance to respond to a complaint in the Mod forum---not anymore.  They try, convict and execute you in absentia.  No explanation.  No defense.
> 
> I still have NO IDEA what I did wrong or who I ticked off.  Didn't even see the complaint.  Just logged on and got the "you are banned" and "when ban will be lifted:  never" message.  Nice stuff! (NOT).
> 
> So....thought I'd try this board out to see if the environment were a bit better.  Hate being a newbie, but que cera cera.
> 
> So hello to all here.  I hope I recognize some familar faces.  I've been told I would.
> 
> Jeny



Jeny!

You can forget about that other site, in fact you're better off not even mentioning it!

This place rocks!

Welcome!


----------



## kwc57

strollingbones said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful....Mal's my friend.  I like him.  We get along.
> 
> Don't be dissin my pal, pal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *kicks dirt on midnight, kicks more dirt on midnight*
> 
> welcome ...is there anyone left at that hannity board?  i understand the board is ran strickly due to fears that anything posted t here could come back and haunt the hannity?
> 
> i dont think gunny gives a flying fuck about anyone or anything haunting him....maybe he should be more concerned with hexs...
Click to expand...


Give Hannity some credit.  He spent three hours a day, five days a week for over a year tar and feathering Obama thru guilt by association.  Given that tactic, he has to be careful what others say on his board so it won't be used against him.  Fucking coward!  The amazing thing is that he has unpaid people (mods) willing to defend his "honor".


----------



## random3434

OK Folks. No more talking about Hannity and why you were banned and how evil the mods are, etc. If you want to rehash your glory days, please do it in PM. Thanks!


----------



## RadiomanATL

*rubs eyes*

I tot I thaw a potht.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> OK Folks. No more talking about Hannity and why you were banned and how evil the mods are, etc. If you want to rehash your glory days, please do it in PM. Thanks!



Can I still try and be banned without actually registering there?

C'mon mom.


----------



## kwc57

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hannity board is filled with a bunch of cocksmoking, mutha-fuckin, peanutbutter twat, nazi douchebag mods.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That should get me banned before I sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are all longtime web friends of mine. They are no different than the Moderators here -- just good people volunteering their time doing a difficult and mostly thankless job. They have the added headache of protecting the name.
Click to expand...


Which begs the question.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

kwc57 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful....Mal's my friend.  I like him.  We get along.
> 
> Don't be dissin my pal, pal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kicks dirt on midnight, kicks more dirt on midnight*
> 
> welcome ...is there anyone left at that hannity board?  i understand the board is ran strickly due to fears that anything posted t here could come back and haunt the hannity?
> 
> i dont think gunny gives a flying fuck about anyone or anything haunting him....maybe he should be more concerned with hexs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give Hannity some credit.  He spent three hours a day, five days a week for over a year tar and feathering Obama thru guilt by association.  Given that tactic, he has to be careful what others say on his board so it won't be used against him.  Fucking coward!  The amazing thing is that he has unpaid people (mods) willing to defend his "honor".
Click to expand...


20 years, 1,000 Sundays as a grown up listening to Rev Wright is "Guilt by association"? LOL


----------



## JenyEliza

Echo Zulu said:


> OK Folks. No more talking about Hannity and why you were banned and how evil the mods are, etc. If you want to rehash your glory days, please do it in PM. Thanks!



Ok.  Sorry. EZ.

I'm defniitely NOT trying to go two for two this weekend!


----------



## geauxtohell

Sidestreamer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah ... hell ... another one? :blech:
> 
> JK  Welcome to the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be grateful for all the business that other site is sending you!  Seems they don't like their long-term regulars of either stripe (con or lib), so they send us to the shit can and we end up here.
> 
> More posters here is only a good thing, right?
> 
> PS...thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Long story short, you have a few xenophobes here. You can blame Malcontent and JenT for this.
Click to expand...


Ugh.

Could we not?


----------



## kwc57

CrusaderFrank said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *kicks dirt on midnight, kicks more dirt on midnight*
> 
> welcome ...is there anyone left at that hannity board?  i understand the board is ran strickly due to fears that anything posted t here could come back and haunt the hannity?
> 
> i dont think gunny gives a flying fuck about anyone or anything haunting him....maybe he should be more concerned with hexs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give Hannity some credit.  He spent three hours a day, five days a week for over a year tar and feathering Obama thru guilt by association.  Given that tactic, he has to be careful what others say on his board so it won't be used against him.  Fucking coward!  The amazing thing is that he has unpaid people (mods) willing to defend his "honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20 years, 1,000 Sundays as a grown up listening to Rev Wright is "Guilt by association"? LOL
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## random3434

JenyEliza said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Folks. No more talking about Hannity and why you were banned and how evil the mods are, etc. If you want to rehash your glory days, please do it in PM. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Sorry. EZ.
> 
> I'm defniitely NOT trying to go two for two this weekend!
Click to expand...


You didn't know the rules here. We had some of your friends rehash old flames from there when they first joined, it turned ugly,so the big cheese, Gunny, put an end to it.


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> *rubs eyes*
> 
> I tot I thaw a potht.



It disappeared.

Just like a lot of my H* posts did too.

I'm the amazing disappearing post woman!


----------



## JenyEliza

Echo Zulu said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Folks. No more talking about Hannity and why you were banned and how evil the mods are, etc. If you want to rehash your glory days, please do it in PM. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Sorry. EZ.
> 
> I'm defniitely NOT trying to go two for two this weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't know the rules here. We had some of your friends rehash old flames from there when they first joined, it turned ugly,so the big cheese, Gunny, put an end to it.
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to stir the pot.

I just got up and got a text message from a H member, who shared with me why I got banned.  

To be blunt, I was SHOCKED.  H mods defending Obama!  I never thought I'd live to see the day.

Oh well.....live and learn.

I'm not going back and crawling on cut glass the way they sadistcally enjoy.  Anyone over there who wants to converse wtih me can find me here, or contact certain special people to get my personal details IRL.  I'm through with the H site.

So, no worries about flame wars and what not from there.  K?

Sorry I got off on the wrong foot here.  Certainly not my intention.

Can I please call Leigh a big fat Tonka truck?  It would make me feel a WHOLE LOT better!


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rubs eyes*
> 
> I tot I thaw a potht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It disappeared.
> 
> Just like a lot of my H* posts did too.
> 
> I'm the amazing disappearing post woman!
Click to expand...


Happens to all of us.

I had a Whooooooole thread disappear on me. Even though there was zero in there that was actually objectionable. 

mods: Not complaining. Commiserating. 'Twas such a funneh thread too. *sniff*. Goodbye Vagina thread, we barely knew thee.


----------



## JenyEliza

kwc57 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Hannity some credit.  He spent three hours a day, five days a week for over a year tar and feathering Obama thru guilt by association.  Given that tactic, he has to be careful what others say on his board so it won't be used against him.  Fucking coward!  The amazing thing is that he has unpaid people (mods) willing to defend his "honor".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years, 1,000 Sundays as a grown up listening to Rev Wright is "Guilt by association"? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...



Oh bullshit.  

And what does this have to do with welcoming MOI?


----------



## geauxtohell

JenyEliza said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Sorry. EZ.
> 
> I'm defniitely NOT trying to go two for two this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't know the rules here. We had some of your friends rehash old flames from there when they first joined, it turned ugly,so the big cheese, Gunny, put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stir the pot.
> 
> I just got up and got a text message from a H member, who shared with me why I got banned.
> 
> To be blunt, I was SHOCKED.  H mods defending Obama!  I never thought I'd live to see the day.
> 
> Oh well.....live and learn.
> 
> I'm not going back and crawling on cut glass the way they sadistcally enjoy.  Anyone over there who wants to converse wtih me can find me here, or contact certain special people to get my personal details IRL.  I'm through with the H site.
> 
> So, no worries about flame wars and what not from there.  K?
> 
> Sorry I got off on the wrong foot here.  Certainly not my intention.
> 
> Can I please call Leigh a big fat Tonka truck?  It would make me feel a WHOLE LOT better!
Click to expand...


Nobody cares.  

Move on and make your own way here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Sorry. EZ.
> 
> I'm defniitely NOT trying to go two for two this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't know the rules here. We had some of your friends rehash old flames from there when they first joined, it turned ugly,so the big cheese, Gunny, put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stir the pot.
> 
> I just got up and got a text message from a H member, who shared with me why I got banned.
> 
> To be blunt, I was SHOCKED.  H mods defending Obama!  I never thought I'd live to see the day.
> 
> Oh well.....live and learn.
> 
> I'm not going back and crawling on cut glass the way they sadistcally enjoy.  Anyone over there who wants to converse wtih me can find me here, or contact certain special people to get my personal details IRL.  I'm through with the H site.
> 
> So, no worries about flame wars and what not from there.  K?
> 
> Sorry I got off on the wrong foot here.  Certainly not my intention.
> 
> Can I please call Leigh a big fat Tonka truck?  It would make me feel a WHOLE LOT better!
Click to expand...


We call our mods big fat Tonka trucks to their faces.

They're into S&M, so it's OK.


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rubs eyes*
> 
> I tot I thaw a potht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It disappeared.
> 
> Just like a lot of my H* posts did too.
> 
> I'm the amazing disappearing post woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens to all of us.
> 
> I had a Whooooooole thread disappear on me. Even though there was zero in there that was actually objectionable.
> 
> mods: Not complaining. Commiserating. 'Twas such a funneh thread too. *sniff*. Goodbye Vagina thread, we barely knew thee.
Click to expand...


Who were you there?  I don't recognize your handle.  You are still wearing your Halloween costume, apparently!


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years, 1,000 Sundays as a grown up listening to Rev Wright is "Guilt by association"? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> And what does this have to do with welcoming MOI?
Click to expand...


Its a tradition to shit on people's welcome threads around here.

Which reminds me...



*poop*poop*poop*poop*poop*


There. I've fulfilled my obligation now.


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't know the rules here. We had some of your friends rehash old flames from there when they first joined, it turned ugly,so the big cheese, Gunny, put an end to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stir the pot.
> 
> I just got up and got a text message from a H member, who shared with me why I got banned.
> 
> To be blunt, I was SHOCKED.  H mods defending Obama!  I never thought I'd live to see the day.
> 
> Oh well.....live and learn.
> 
> I'm not going back and crawling on cut glass the way they sadistcally enjoy.  Anyone over there who wants to converse wtih me can find me here, or contact certain special people to get my personal details IRL.  I'm through with the H site.
> 
> So, no worries about flame wars and what not from there.  K?
> 
> Sorry I got off on the wrong foot here.  Certainly not my intention.
> 
> Can I please call Leigh a big fat Tonka truck?  It would make me feel a WHOLE LOT better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We call our mods big fat Tonka trucks to their faces.
> 
> They're into S&M, so it's OK.
Click to expand...


that's *mister* big fat tonka truck, pal.


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stir the pot.
> 
> I just got up and got a text message from a H member, who shared with me why I got banned.
> 
> To be blunt, I was SHOCKED.  H mods defending Obama!  I never thought I'd live to see the day.
> 
> Oh well.....live and learn.
> 
> I'm not going back and crawling on cut glass the way they sadistcally enjoy.  Anyone over there who wants to converse wtih me can find me here, or contact certain special people to get my personal details IRL.  I'm through with the H site.
> 
> So, no worries about flame wars and what not from there.  K?
> 
> Sorry I got off on the wrong foot here.  Certainly not my intention.
> 
> Can I please call Leigh a big fat Tonka truck?  It would make me feel a WHOLE LOT better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We call our mods big fat Tonka trucks to their faces.
> 
> They're into S&M, so it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's *mister* big fat tonka truck, pal.
Click to expand...


I dunno if I would go THAT far.


----------



## JenyEliza

geauxtohell said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't know the rules here. We had some of your friends rehash old flames from there when they first joined, it turned ugly,so the big cheese, Gunny, put an end to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stir the pot.
> 
> I just got up and got a text message from a H member, who shared with me why I got banned.
> 
> To be blunt, I was SHOCKED.  H mods defending Obama!  I never thought I'd live to see the day.
> 
> Oh well.....live and learn.
> 
> I'm not going back and crawling on cut glass the way they sadistcally enjoy.  Anyone over there who wants to converse wtih me can find me here, or contact certain special people to get my personal details IRL.  I'm through with the H site.
> 
> So, no worries about flame wars and what not from there.  K?
> 
> Sorry I got off on the wrong foot here.  Certainly not my intention.
> 
> Can I please call Leigh a big fat Tonka truck?  It would make me feel a WHOLE LOT better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares.
> 
> Move on and make your own way here.
Click to expand...


Who asked you?  And thanks for the welcome,  geauxtohell now!


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We call our mods big fat Tonka trucks to their faces.
> 
> They're into S&M, so it's OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's *mister* big fat tonka truck, pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno if I would go THAT far.
Click to expand...


well, then, fuck it, i tried.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> It disappeared.
> 
> Just like a lot of my H* posts did too.
> 
> I'm the amazing disappearing post woman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens to all of us.
> 
> I had a Whooooooole thread disappear on me. Even though there was zero in there that was actually objectionable.
> 
> mods: Not complaining. Commiserating. 'Twas such a funneh thread too. *sniff*. Goodbye Vagina thread, we barely knew thee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were you there?  I don't recognize your handle.  You are still wearing your Halloween costume, apparently!
Click to expand...


I've never been to _*that*_ site. I prefer to get my social diseases the old fashioned way.

But I am currently trying to get banned from there without having to actually register.


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's *mister* big fat tonka truck, pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if I would go THAT far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, then, fuck it, i tried.
Click to expand...


Valiant effort....valiant effort old boy.


----------



## geauxtohell

JenyEliza said:


> Who asked you?  And thanks for the welcome,  geauxtohell now!



Far be it from me to try and stop you from doing the one thing that annoys everyone here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked you?  And thanks for the welcome,  geauxtohell now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far be it from me to try and stop you from doing the one thing that annoys everyone here.
Click to expand...


*thwap*

You have to be nice until she hits 100 post count.


New rule.


----------



## JenyEliza

The folks in the Black House think they can pull the wool over us on who comes and goes and visits Obama.

Bill Ayers, but not *that* one.

Jeremiah Wright, but not *that* one....

Yeah, the STUPID MOTHER FUCKER really thinks we're that dumb.

Well, some Americans ARE.

I'm just NOT (and never will) be one of them.


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> But I am currently trying to get banned from there without having to actually register.



How the hell do you do that?


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> The folks in the Black House think they can pull the wool over us on who comes and goes and visits Obama.
> 
> Bill Ayers, but not *that* one.
> 
> Jeremiah Wright, but not *that* one....
> 
> Yeah, the STUPID MOTHER FUCKER really thinks we're that dumb.
> 
> Well, some Americans ARE.
> 
> I'm just NOT (and never will) be one of them.



???


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I am currently trying to get banned from there without having to actually register.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you do that?
Click to expand...


I dunno. But I'm giving it the old college try.


----------



## JenyEliza

JenyEliza said:


> The folks in the Black House think they can pull the wool over us on who comes and goes and visits Obama.
> 
> Bill Ayers, but not *that* one.
> 
> Jeremiah Wright, but not *that* one....
> 
> Yeah, the STUPID MOTHER FUCKER really thinks we're that dumb.
> 
> Well, some Americans ARE.
> 
> I'm just NOT (and never will) be one of them.



Something along the lines of the above is what Tonka banned me for!

Never thought I'd see the day when Hannity mods defended curious George's twin brother.

Unfucking believeable.


----------



## mal

Sidestreamer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does every thread have to turn into an "about Mal" thread now?
> 
> That's what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAOPIMP!  Too fucking funny!
> 
> Mal would *just love* the threads to ALL be about him.  Wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a showboating fuckwad. That's something I could never say over there but here, I can finally tell him off for being the annoying bitch that he is. It's just too bad he still remains here, but that's the cost of freedom I guess.
Click to expand...


Get a Hobby, Headcase!... 



peace...


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The folks in the Black House think they can pull the wool over us on who comes and goes and visits Obama.
> 
> Bill Ayers, but not *that* one.
> 
> Jeremiah Wright, but not *that* one....
> 
> Yeah, the STUPID MOTHER FUCKER really thinks we're that dumb.
> 
> Well, some Americans ARE.
> 
> I'm just NOT (and never will) be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something along the lines of the above is what Tonka banned me for!
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day when Hannity mods defended curious George's twin brother.
> 
> Unfucking believeable.
Click to expand...


OK, no more now. Simma down....simma down...


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The folks in the Black House think they can pull the wool over us on who comes and goes and visits Obama.
> 
> Bill Ayers, but not *that* one.
> 
> Jeremiah Wright, but not *that* one....
> 
> Yeah, the STUPID MOTHER FUCKER really thinks we're that dumb.
> 
> Well, some Americans ARE.
> 
> I'm just NOT (and never will) be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...



No, no.....some of Obammy's supporters and pals suggested changing the name of the White House to the black house right after he was elected.

That's where I got that from.


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The folks in the Black House think they can pull the wool over us on who comes and goes and visits Obama.
> 
> Bill Ayers, but not *that* one.
> 
> Jeremiah Wright, but not *that* one....
> 
> Yeah, the STUPID MOTHER FUCKER really thinks we're that dumb.
> 
> Well, some Americans ARE.
> 
> I'm just NOT (and never will) be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something along the lines of the above is what Tonka banned me for!
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day when Hannity mods defended curious George's twin brother.
> 
> Unfucking believeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, no more now. Simma down....simma down...
Click to expand...


Ya gotta admit, Obammy and Curious George look remarkably alike.  Especially around the ears and mouth.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The folks in the Black House think they can pull the wool over us on who comes and goes and visits Obama.
> 
> Bill Ayers, but not *that* one.
> 
> Jeremiah Wright, but not *that* one....
> 
> Yeah, the STUPID MOTHER FUCKER really thinks we're that dumb.
> 
> Well, some Americans ARE.
> 
> I'm just NOT (and never will) be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, no.....some of Obammy's supporters and pals suggested changing the name of the White House to the black house right after he was elected.
> 
> That's where I got that from.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no.....some of Obammy's supporters and pals suggested changing the name of the White House to the black house right after he was elected.
> 
> That's where I got that from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.
Click to expand...



Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.

I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.

Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no.....some of Obammy's supporters and pals suggested changing the name of the White House to the black house right after he was elected.
> 
> That's where I got that from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
Click to expand...


I'm not PC either. And if I meant to say it wasn't PC, then I would say that. The two are not the same.


----------



## mal

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no.....some of Obammy's supporters and pals suggested changing the name of the White House to the black house right after he was elected.
> 
> That's where I got that from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
Click to expand...


You are going to have all kinds of Pals here because you are Friends with me... 

Don't Worry though.... Lotta Yappy, no Bite. 



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are going to have all kinds of Pals here because you are Friends with me...
> 
> Don't Worry though.... Lotta Yappy, no Bite.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


get a grip, cumstain, nobody cares about you.

or reads your PMs


----------



## Gunny

tha malcontent said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are going to have all kinds of Pals here because you are Friends with me...
> 
> Don't Worry though.... Lotta Yappy, no Bite.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


That a fact?  Open your fucking suck once more and you'll be needing to visit your old forum for awhile.  

How's that work for ya Mr Alligator Mouth Bumblebee Ass?


----------



## JenyEliza

tha malcontent said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are going to have all kinds of Pals here because you are Friends with me...
> 
> Don't Worry though.... Lotta Yappy, no Bite.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Meh....let the whineypants libs .....whine!!!!!


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Ok. Just be careful, 'cuz no one around here knows that context. It comes across a bit racist as a standalone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not PC either. And if I meant to say it wasn't PC, then I would say that. The two are not the same.
Click to expand...


Look....when black folks can call white folks racist names and nobody gives a shit, but how dare a white person even allude to a "racist" comment, then that is POLITICAL CORRECTNESS.

Period.

The asses that work for Obammy wanted to re-name the White House the Black House after he won.  That cool with you?  Is it "raaaaaaycist" to you?  

Yeah....see.....you've bought into the whole "that's raaaaycist" whine.  

I haven't.

I won't.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have all kinds of Pals here because you are Friends with me...
> 
> Don't Worry though.... Lotta Yappy, no Bite.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....let the whineypants libs .....whine!!!!!
Click to expand...


FYI, while there is libs vs cons here....it's really more like smart vs stupid.

Betta picka side!


----------



## del

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not PC either. And if I meant to say it wasn't PC, then I would say that. The two are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look....when black folks can call white folks racist names and nobody gives a shit, but how dare a white person even allude to a "racist" comment, then that is POLITICAL CORRECTNESS.
> 
> Period.
> 
> The asses that work for Obammy wanted to re-name the White House the Black House after he won.  That cool with you?  Is it "raaaaaaycist" to you?
> 
> Yeah....see.....you've bought into the whole "that's raaaaycist" whine.
> 
> I haven't.
> 
> I won't.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rubs eyes*
> 
> I tot I thaw a potht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It disappeared.
> 
> Just like a lot of my H* posts did too.
> 
> I'm the amazing disappearing post woman!
Click to expand...


You want to relive the past and bitch about another forum?  Go there and do it.  You ain't in Kansas anymore, Dorothy, and you've already been asked to stop and had some posts moved.  

THAT is being nice.  I'm not.  We have about 4 rules here.  Obviously that's too many for you.  Trying ot get them down to a number you can actually count. or what?

You'll follow them and do as instructed or be gone.  Your choice.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not PC either. And if I meant to say it wasn't PC, then I would say that. The two are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look....when black folks can call white folks racist names and nobody gives a shit, but how dare a white person even allude to a "racist" comment, then that is POLITICAL CORRECTNESS.
> 
> Period.
> 
> The asses that work for Obammy wanted to re-name the White House the Black House after he won.  That cool with you?  Is it "raaaaaaycist" to you?
> 
> Yeah....see.....you've bought into the whole "that's raaaaycist" whine.
> 
> I haven't.
> 
> I won't.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm  

I see English isn't your strong suit. 

Thats OK here too.


----------



## Gunny

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?  I'm NOT PC and never will be.
> 
> I'm always being called racist and other names.  They don't stick on me.
> 
> Ask Mal.....  He'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not PC either. And if I meant to say it wasn't PC, then I would say that. The two are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look....when black folks can call white folks racist names and nobody gives a shit, but how dare a white person even allude to a "racist" comment, then that is POLITICAL CORRECTNESS.
> 
> Period.
> 
> The asses that work for Obammy wanted to re-name the White House the Black House after he won.  That cool with you?  Is it "raaaaaaycist" to you?
> 
> Yeah....see.....you've bought into the whole "that's raaaaycist" whine.
> 
> I haven't.
> 
> I won't.
Click to expand...


Lesson #1:  This is the introduction thread.  You've introduced yourself.  We're ALL enthralled.  Move on.


----------



## del

Gunny said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not PC either. And if I meant to say it wasn't PC, then I would say that. The two are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look....when black folks can call white folks racist names and nobody gives a shit, but how dare a white person even allude to a "racist" comment, then that is POLITICAL CORRECTNESS.
> 
> Period.
> 
> The asses that work for Obammy wanted to re-name the White House the Black House after he won.  That cool with you?  Is it "raaaaaaycist" to you?
> 
> Yeah....see.....you've bought into the whole "that's raaaaycist" whine.
> 
> I haven't.
> 
> I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lesson #1:  This is the introduction thread.  You've introduced yourself.  We're ALL enthralled.  Move on.
Click to expand...


----------

